# DISCOUNTS from websites/products



## Mizani_Mrs (Apr 12, 2005)

Please add a Discussion Board so that LCHF Administrators/moderators/ and/or members can post threads of discounts they have negotiated for LCHF members. (Lord knows we love to buy hair products!) For instance I've spoken to the sickbay.com admin and he's agreed to give us a 15% discount on all products ordered, since i mentioned there are thousands of members and we all purchase dominican products from their site.    I am in the process of contacting Sheldeez.com and see if he's willing to do the same.   Maybe Hairboutique.com would be great also.  Someone mentioned they had a discount for MAC products.  And I remember someone mentioning they had a discount code from GNC.  So if we could have 1 masterthread to list all of the member discounts.   that'd be SUPER!


----------



## MomofThreeBoys (Apr 12, 2005)

Mizani_Mrs said:
			
		

> Please add a Discussion Board so that LCHF Administrators/moderators/ and/or members can post threads of discounts they have negotiated for LCHF members. (Lord knows we love to buy hair products!) For instance I've spoken to the sickbay.com admin and he's agreed to give us a 15% discount on all products ordered, since i mentioned there are thousands of members and we all purchase dominican products from their site. I am in the process of contacting Sheldeez.com and see if he's willing to do the same. Maybe Hairboutique.com would be great also. Someone mentioned they had a discount for MAC products. And I remember someone mentioning they had a discount code from GNC. So if we could have 1 masterthread to list all of the member discounts. that'd be SUPER!


 
Sounds like we need a sticky in the Vendor discussion board.


----------



## BAILEYSCREAM (Apr 12, 2005)

Discounts thread/sticky sounds like a good idea.

I think HF37 and Hairtopia vitamins would be another we need discounts for 

Good looking out Mizani_Mrs.


----------



## CurlyCrly (Apr 12, 2005)

Well, discounts are good, but how is LHCF benefiting from it?  The members do, but LHCF does not.  I think the vendors should take that (discount) money and pay LHCF for sending these people to their site.  

Perhaps LHCF should start an affiliate network or something with some of these other sites so that they get something out of all of these referrals too.

I just don't think it's fair that these other sites are raking in the dough from referrals from this site, but LHCF itself does not benefit from it unless the site chooses to put up a banner/link on here.   There needs to be another way to do this so that LHCF can get _some_ of that cash too.


----------



## Enchantmt (Apr 12, 2005)

I sent an email to Qhemet Biologics, because I really like their produts and I think we could really boost their sales. After I did some more searching around I found out the owner is a member on nappturality and very active there. So I don't know if they would be interested but I let them know what type of site we are, that a lot of the ladies here are interested in products with natural ingredients, and sent a link to the review I did a few weeks back. 

Here is their site.

http://qhemetbiologics.com/


----------



## Mestiza (Apr 12, 2005)

Mizani_Mrs said:
			
		

> Please add a Discussion Board so that LCHF Administrators/moderators/ and/or members can post threads of discounts they have negotiated for LCHF members. (Lord knows we love to buy hair products!) For instance I've spoken to the sickbay.com admin and he's agreed to give us a 15% discount on all products ordered, since i mentioned there are thousands of members and we all purchase dominican products from their site. I am in the process of contacting Sheldeez.com and see if he's willing to do the same. Maybe Hairboutique.com would be great also. Someone mentioned they had a discount for MAC products. And I remember someone mentioning they had a discount code from GNC. So if we could have 1 masterthread to list all of the member discounts. that'd be SUPER!



What a great idea! That is very sweet of you to negotiate a discount for LHCF members. BTW, exactly how do we go about getting the discount? TIA!


----------



## oglorious1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Don't forget to hit Irby's Beauty Supply up, since they took the BBD down, maybe they can offer a discount to, I talked to the lady at Irby's today, and it sounds like they may be forced to up the price of the BBD products, but she said it won't get up to the listed price of $45.00...


----------



## Enchantmt (Apr 13, 2005)

I received a reply back for Qhemet, they are so nice!! They said they didnt think that their system would let them do a promo code and that they are soon changing to usps to help reduce the shipping charges. She asked for other suggestions about a promotion so I'm asking you guys for other suggestions. She said as it is right now she absorbs about 5.00 of the cost of shipping for each order, so I don't know if we would notice the change but she is working to reduce the costs. I know I would personally love usps because then I could have the products shipped to my p.o box.


----------



## AngelicRose07 (Apr 13, 2005)

its great to get discounts!!


----------



## tal (Apr 24, 2005)

Wow, I wish I had known that we had a sickbay discount.  I just ordered quite a bit of stuff within the last week.


----------



## dimopoulos (Apr 25, 2005)

The admins of this forum have discussed the option of getting discounts or opening an online shop and it is in our plan to do so possibly by the end of 2005.

The reason we have not created any threads regarding discounts that we have negotiated for all of you to benefit, is that we have none. 

I would kindly ask you not to use Long Hair Care Forum's name to obtain discounts simply because you do not represent LHCF - although you all are valued members of this community.


----------



## keni5 (Apr 26, 2005)

dimopoulos said:
			
		

> ....
> I would kindly ask you not to use Long Hair Care Forum's name to obtain discounts simply because you do not represent LHCF ....



OKAY....................................


----------

